# Gemma's weight at 19 weeks is...



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

2.5lbs! She was 2lbs at 14 weeks. She seems to be following the chart to weigh just over 3.5lbs as full grown, but we'll see!

Also found out that the pet store downtown does nail trimmings for just $12, so we'll be getting her nails done next week and from now on once a month there. The vet's price was $45, lol.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, she also saw a lot of dogs and some puppies in the waiting room at the vet's today when we weighed her. She was going nuts trying to play with them all and everyone was laughing at her cuteness, even though it was making me a little nervous. There was a woman with a litter of what looked to be Newfoundland puppies, probably around 8-10 weeks old, and Gemma scared one of them because she wanted to play so bad, lol. It was sad but kind of funny seeing a puppy almost 10 times the size of Gemma try to hide behind his owner's legs because he was frightened of my little rascal. 

She's gone from being shy and terrified of everyone and everything to being so excitable and interested in every person and every dog that I have to hold her back because I'm worried of what she might try to do or what the other dog might do. How did this happen?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Just checked my spreadsheet and Ruby was 2.3 lbs. at 19 weeks and is now 4.0 lbs. and Hope was 2.7 lbs. at 19 weeks and now is 3.8 lbs.

I'd say she might be 3.75-4.0 lbs. if she continues as she has been growing.

Great news that she is gaining for you and has also gotten to be so friendly!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the comparisons, Karen! That sounds about right then.

I'm very happy she's getting to be so friendly and outgoing. I just hope she doesn't turn into one of those monster dogs that is TOO friendly and tries to dart at anyone or anything she sees while she's out.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yay go gemma! im glad shes better with other dogs now! i wish tillie was but its hard for her as every dog she sees are bigger than her! shes ALOT smaller in length,hight ect. than a chi but she looks like one but has the body of a miniature yorkie! so its hard to find a friend her own size!  x


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> 2.5lbs! She was 2lbs at 14 weeks. She seems to be following the chart to weigh just over 3.5lbs as full grown, but we'll see!
> 
> Also found out that the pet store downtown does nail trimmings for just $12, so we'll be getting her nails done next week and from now on once a month there. The vet's price was $45, lol.


Wow,our vet does not charge us to trim their nails!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> Yay go gemma! im glad shes better with other dogs now! i wish tillie was but its hard for her as every dog she sees are bigger than her! shes ALOT smaller in length,hight ect. than a chi but she looks like one but has the body of a miniature yorkie! so its hard to find a friend her own size!  x


Gemma thinks she can be friends and run up to ANY dog of ANY size. I have to make sure I hold her back because I don't know what other dogs are like and what they might do to her. At least she's not trying to hide between my legs anymore though. Maybe she can actually make some doggy friends now!



missydawn said:


> Wow,our vet does not charge us to trim their nails!


This vet charges $45 if you're just getting a nail trim alone, but if you're having other things done during an appointment, the nail trim is $25. Still absolutely ridiculous, in my opinion. It takes them two minutes to trim nails, unless you have a really aggressive dog that doesn't like its feet handled.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! I'm gonna be a 'wet rag' on something you said. PLEASE do not let Gemma on the floor when at the vet. There have been sick animals walking around. I know she's been vaccinated, but still there are all kind of virus's around. Bring her in a carrier. Mine never see the floor at the vet. Just my opinion.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, 45 dollars for a nail trim, omg ! one time i priced a nail trim at a groomers and i think it was around 18 dollars and i thought that was alot. i have only paid 10 dollars, but i have 4 dogs


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

It is 15.00 out Carlos' vet. I try to use grinder on his, but he is getting worse about letting me!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Oh my gracious,thats just so wrong!I bet when you take Gemma into a vets office,everyone just goes awwww!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awh Gemma is so adorable! Love her face! Leo weighed 3.3lbs at his 20 week vet check up two weeks ago and is charting 4.5lbs.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Izzie was 2.2 lbs at 13 weeks, and at 5-7 months (not sure exactly how many weeks) she was 3.2 lbs. But she got SUPER sick at 5 months, lost .2 lbs, and I thought we were going to lose her. Obviously she made it through, but I think it kind of stunted her growth because she was charting to be 5 lbs, and she is 3.8-4 lbs max. Some dogs follow the chart, some end up smaller, and some end up a pound or 2 bigger. I just wish they would follow the rules! ha ha. Bella followed the chart well tho.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I think she is one of the cutest little chi pups I have ever seen. My vet charges $12 to trim nails if they have a hard time doing it, otherwise it's free. Walmart charges $9 so I usually go there.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Way to go Gemma, getting to be such a big girl!!!!!! There is a groomer right around the corner from my house. The say they trim, but I think they file also cause her nails aren't sharp after. They charge 5, so we take Cricket once a month there.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG, I adore Gemma so. I am so in love with her. She is just the prettiest girl ever!!! 

She's growing up! What a big girl.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Hi! I'm gonna be a 'wet rag' on something you said. PLEASE do not let Gemma on the floor when at the vet. There have been sick animals walking around. I know she's been vaccinated, but still there are all kind of virus's around. Bring her in a carrier. Mine never see the floor at the vet. Just my opinion.


That's a good point you make. I just try not to carry her around as much as possible anymore. I want her to be on the ground, walking on her leash, and handling situations on her own. We really just dropped in to weigh her really quick, but she got distracted by other dogs in the waiting room.



elaina said:


> wow, 45 dollars for a nail trim, omg ! one time i priced a nail trim at a groomers and i think it was around 18 dollars and i thought that was alot. i have only paid 10 dollars, but i have 4 dogs


I wish Sweden could be so inexpensive. 



okchic said:


> It is 15.00 out Carlos' vet. I try to use grinder on his, but he is getting worse about letting me!


It was $15 at the vet clinic I used to work at in the U.S. as well. Gemma is pretty bad when I try to cut her nails, and I really don't trust myself to begin with when it comes to nail cutting. I would rather just pay a little bit a month and have it done by someone who is more experienced.



missydawn said:


> Oh my gracious,thats just so wrong!I bet when you take Gemma into a vets office,everyone just goes awwww!


She had a lot of attention.  She does everywhere we go!



Zorana1125 said:


> Awh Gemma is so adorable! Love her face! Leo weighed 3.3lbs at his 20 week vet check up two weeks ago and is charting 4.5lbs.


Thank you! Leo is such a cutie.



Blondie87 said:


> Izzie was 2.2 lbs at 13 weeks, and at 5-7 months (not sure exactly how many weeks) she was 3.2 lbs. But she got SUPER sick at 5 months, lost .2 lbs, and I thought we were going to lose her. Obviously she made it through, but I think it kind of stunted her growth because she was charting to be 5 lbs, and she is 3.8-4 lbs max. Some dogs follow the chart, some end up smaller, and some end up a pound or 2 bigger. I just wish they would follow the rules! ha ha. Bella followed the chart well tho.


I think the chart can be a good guideline, but it's rarely ever completely accurate. I imagine Gemma will be between 3.5-4lbs because she's built small and both her parents were small. But who knows!



svdreamer said:


> I think she is one of the cutest little chi pups I have ever seen. My vet charges $12 to trim nails if they have a hard time doing it, otherwise it's free. Walmart charges $9 so I usually go there.


Aww, thank you.  Wow, that's a nice vet. Gemma would probably fall in the category of a "hard time." However, I'm not sure how she will react when a stranger is holding her and trimming her nails. My Chi in the U.S. was always terrible for me when I trimmed her nails, but at the vet's she was completely still and behaved.



carrieandcricket said:


> Way to go Gemma, getting to be such a big girl!!!!!! There is a groomer right around the corner from my house. The say they trim, but I think they file also cause her nails aren't sharp after. They charge 5, so we take Cricket once a month there.


That's a nice deal!



pupluv168 said:


> OMG, I adore Gemma so. I am so in love with her. She is just the prettiest girl ever!!!
> 
> She's growing up! What a big girl.


Aww, thank you, Ashley. She is growing up too fast! I can't believe she's 19 weeks now. Time flies.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My Winnie is a chunky little nugget compared to Gemma! He was already that much when I got him at 16 weeks. He's got his last vaccination in 2 weeks which will make him 20 weeks and I'm sure he will be 3lb by then.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Hi! I'm gonna be a 'wet rag' on something you said. PLEASE do not let Gemma on the floor when at the vet. There have been sick animals walking around. I know she's been vaccinated, but still there are all kind of virus's around. Bring her in a carrier. Mine never see the floor at the vet. Just my opinion.


Thanks for pointing this out! I don't let Max on the floor in the vets but that is just in case there is another dog in there that could hurt him - I hadn't really thought of it this way before so I will definitely carry on holding him in future!


Also, Caitlin I just wanted to say how cute Gemma is! She's adorable!


----------

